# Quanset hut DONE



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

A couple pics of the finished project,now on to filling it up.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well Rusty, You did a great job. Man that's a lot of room under one roof. It's going to be tough to fill a space like that, but I bet you are going to have fun trying!
Cheers
Bill


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wanna Build ME one,Rusty ????? LOL!
Great looking unit !


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks Pogo, seems like it took forever, I'm eventually going to do something similar to what you've done and build a man cave inside, to accommodate my pool table and three pinball machines, along with a small music studio. That will also give me some storage above. Once I get all my trees trimmed and deadfall cleared out, I'll be selling the bucket truck, that will open up quite a good amount of space. John, I don't think I ever want to work that hard again, I'm supposed to be retired. you know, tired yesterday, tired again today. LOL:lmao:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You're learning,Grasshopper ! LOL!


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

Very nice Rusty. It is an envious size work shop


----------

